# late season roosters



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Pheasants are grouping up big time, since the cold weather has returned. Flocks of 30+ not being uncommon. Dog locked up on a flock of 20-30 pheasants in a bullberry bush. Quite an explosion of roosters followed shortly thereafter. Only problem was I had 3 already. Birds are also getting up 100+ yards ahead of the dog sometimes. The thickest cover seems to be where most birds are being found. With ice fishing around the corner, one has to decide which is more appealing :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Moderate temps have returned after a quick look at winter. Snow is basically all gone. Hummmmm.... a good day to go rooster hunting, yup!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Pheasants have broken into smaller groups again. They are feeding like crazy in the corn fields. Some of their "crops" are so full you wonder how they can fly. They also have a pretty good layer of fat on them too. Pressure has seemed to lessen, birds are kinda tame. Had to chase a couple roosters, just to get them into the brush. I don't find it very sporting shooting them on the ground, plus I like to see the dog point.

Hopefully some of the posters come down as deer season unwinds, getting hard to find land to walk. Grouse and partridge are abundant this year, or so it would seem. Shot 2 huns yeasterday, wish I didn't. They are so small it was like cleaning doves. I don't think I will be shooting anymore this year. I think they are nice to have around. Grouse have flocked up big time, seen a couple of coveys in the 50's. They are really scetchy, flying 100 yards in front of the dog.

Anybody having problems finding a buck this year?? I have seen sooo many trophy bucks it is sick. That is always the deal when I don't have a license. Kicked a nice 120 class 5x5 out of the brush yesterday. Would've been an easy shot. Saw one thursday on posted land that might have scored 150 or better. Saw it off the raod standing in a tall crp field. It looked like a small elk. Big, heavy, black horns. Horns were well past his ears. Got the binos on him for only about 5 seconds. Didn't see how many points he had, but would've looked nice on the wall regardless.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Was out hunting yesterday and did ok. Two of us got 3 along with a couple huns. Saw about 20 birds, just seemed unlucky with the amount of hens we had get up right next to us. Also we didn't have a dog wich makes things alot tougher, frustrating seeing so many tracks and not being able to find the birds, or get them up, either way. Have done real well this year though, have nothing to judge #'s by this is my first year up here(I'm going to school at NDSU) but me and a buddy pulled some last weekend. and the weekend before we got some too, so it's been ok but I miss not hunting with a dog. Anybody around want to go let me know.


----------

